# THE BUTCHER, BLADE AND THE BUNNY ARE ALL ELITE



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I got FIRED UP when they popped up. I first saw them at Blackcraft Wrestling and was sold on them. Then Andy was in Bloodsport last year and I've been really into them since.

People don't know now but they're going to see the light on these dudes soon. Watch out.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1199870477826547712
> Because my boy Ex did a crap job of telling who they are, allow me to do it.
> 
> Their names are Andy Williams who is the Butcher, and also plays guitar for Every Time I die and Braxton Sutter who was in TNA as Pepper Parks, and is married to Allie who is now Bunny. They're been teaming for two years all around the states having some killer matches, but its been the last year where they have found a ton of success in BEYOND Wrestling where they have bangers every time they wrestle. Now they're in AEW and I'm sure they'll have more bangers to come
> ...


Whos the finger breaking villain?
:hmm


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Heard about them but never watched a match, but heard good things about them. One think i like is that they have a unique look especially The Butcher. I'll give them a chance though


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy for them, they are a great tag team and they look nasty bastards.

Debut wasn't great but not every debut is going to come off special unless you are a star name. A bit like Dark Order, now with a few good matches and those great segments they are now getting over.

Plus they got sexy Allie in leather looking fine. Isn't she married to the smaller guy too in real life. Good spot for Allie, she can be their promo mouth piece and she works better as character.

People need to stop writing things off before they get started.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's weird that Excalibur knew their names immediately and recognized Allie as The Bunny before recognizing her as Allie. LOL

EXCALIBUR (The Bur?) is in on it!!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Happy for them, they are a great tag team and they look nasty bastards.
> 
> Debut wasn't great but not every debut is going to come off special unless you are a star name. A bit like Dark Order, now with a few good matches and those great segments they are now getting over.
> 
> ...


Thank God for that too. Allie is easily the worst wrestler in the division.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Thank God for that too. Allie is easily the worst wrestler in the division.


Allie vs Brandi is by far the worst match yet in AEW. Maybe the worst match I've seen this year in any promotion?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Thank God for that too. Allie is easily the worst wrestler in the division.


Anyone could tell you her strength's lay elsewhere instead of the ring, I'm happy they are moving the weaker in ring worker's into valet roles like Brandi and now Allie. Damn she was looking fine tonight.



Geeee said:


> Allie vs Brandi is by far the worst match yet in AEW. Maybe the worst match I've seen this year in any promotion?


Definitely the worse match I saw in AEW, Allie's match with Leva isn't that far behind it either.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I had no idea who the hell any of these people were until I read your post, OP lol. It was quite an odd debut imo. Should have had a few promo packages leading up to it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Debut did not land for me. Felt random as fuck. Hopefully it comes out later MJF paid them to attack Cody or the Marty Scrull idea can work too


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> I had no idea who the hell any of these people were until I read your post, OP lol. It was quite an odd debut imo. Should have had a few promo packages leading up to it.


Promo packages suck before debuts. It's like telling you every week of December what your Christmas present is and then giving it to you at the end of the month. Completely ruins the surprise. People need to let stories happen organically and not in the stupid WWE they've been brainwashed into.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Question: Was Rosemary part of this group? Allie first became the Bunny in TNA with Rosemary, right? 

I would love to see Rosemary in AEW.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Whos the finger breaking villain?
> :hmm





Spoiler: A certain finger breaking villain


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Promo packages suck before debuts. It's like telling you every week of December what your Christmas present is and then giving it to you at the end of the month. Completely ruins the surprise. People need to let stories happen organically and not in the stupid WWE they've been brainwashed into.


I don't believe they should happen all the time, but it would still be a surprise anyway since you wouldn't know when or who they're debuting against. In this case it was needed because most of the audience (including myself) had 0 idea who these people were.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Yeah even JR even threw him an alley oop and was like who? He's trying to get Excalibur to explain and of course he didn't bite; this is actually the 2nd time he did this too, first was with Orange Cassidy where he didnt even explain who it was or why we should care.

Excalibur is good at a lot of things, but really needs to work on debuting these characters that no one knows, because at the end of the day only the most die hards know who these guys are.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I like these guys - great look - just don’t let them speak

Hope they can use this theme


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Such a strange debut.

But they do look mean and Allie looks hot. They’re different from the other tag teams so we’ll see.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought it was a horrible debut. No one knew who they were. I saw them in blackcraft wrestling and completely forgot them.  They needed mic time or Allie hinting at a "butcher and blade" something something.

I think AEW is relying to heavily on Wrestling marks commitment and wide knowledge. They have to clue on casuals to a certain degree. This is not how you debut a tag team no one knows about.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

That's one hot bunny. Plus those guys look like killers. I like it.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I thought it was a horrible debut. No one knew who they were. I saw them in blackcraft wrestling and completely forgot them. They needed mic time or Allie hinting at a "butcher and blade" something something.
> 
> I think AEW is relying to heavily on Wrestling marks commitment and wide knowledge. They have to clue on casuals to a certain degree. This is not how you debut a tag team no one knows about.


tbh don't expect this to change though.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

They look like a threat.

Also...Allie ?


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Watched them on 'Progress' v Dark Order v Aussie Open. Was a really good three way.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

I have no idea who these people are.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I think we just found AEWs first miss. Pepper parks is a worse Shawn spears.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I thought it was a horrible debut. No one knew who they were. I saw them in blackcraft wrestling and completely forgot them. They needed mic time or Allie hinting at a "butcher and blade" something something.
> 
> I think AEW is relying to heavily on Wrestling marks commitment and wide knowledge. They have to clue on casuals to a certain degree. This is not how you debut a tag team no one knows about.


That ... was... the point...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh cool, had no idea that the guitarist from ETID was a wrestler.

They have a nice look. Let's hope they're good in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Promo packages suck before debuts. It's like telling you every week of December what your Christmas present is and then giving it to you at the end of the month. Completely ruins the surprise. People need to let stories happen organically and not in the stupid WWE they've been brainwashed into.


I somewhat disagree. Obviously, you don't need vignettes for a guy like Jon Moxley or even Marty Scurll (if he comes to AEW) because you can reasonably expect a smarky crowd to know who they are. However, The Butcher and The Blade are really obscure. I've personally never heard of them. The vignettes were really effective for Wardlow IMO.

I think a perfect example is The Dark Order. They weren't even working the same gimmick they worked on the indies and they just got cold debuted...and immediately rejected.


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I thought it was a horrible debut. No one knew who they were. I saw them in blackcraft wrestling and completely forgot them. They needed mic time or Allie hinting at a "butcher and blade" something something.
> 
> I think AEW is relying to heavily on Wrestling marks commitment and wide knowledge. They have to clue on casuals to a certain degree. This is not how you debut a tag team no one knows about.


Agreed completely. That was a terrible job by Excalibur. I was basically like JR during that segment wondering if they were on AEW Dark or something since Excalibur was acting like we had seen them before. I like that they don't pretend like anyone outside of AEW is nonexistent but he very easily could've easily explained where they came from. It was such a weird dynamic with JR not having a clue about them and Excalibur acting like everyone should know who they are


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Honestly some of you guys are dumb as hell. Which debuting wrestler has ever had the chance to get on the mic straight off the bat? Hardly any. 

It was a clear booking decision here to have the team beat down Cody without actually saying a word. Yall talking about “who are these people I’ve never heard of them”. That’s the whole fucking point. You will tune in next week to find out. It’s standard booking dummies. Cody is one of AEWs most over stars, so casuals will tune in to next week to find out first and foremost who these people are and why they chose to attack him.

I’ve never seen such an overreaction in all honesty. Commentary was fine. Could’ve been better. But it was acceptable. JR and Excalibur can go do their research and spit some knowledge next week.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly some of you guys are dumb as hell. Which debuting wrestler has ever had the chance to get on the mic straight off the bat? Hardly any.
> 
> It was a clear booking decision here to have the team beat down Cody without actually saying a word. Yall talking about “who are these people I’ve never heard of them”. That’s the whole fucking point. You will tune in next week to find out. It’s standard booking dummies. Cody is one of AEWs most over stars, so casuals will tune in to next week to find out first and foremost who these people are and why they chose to attack him.


This would be fine but excalibur who I love made it sound like people should know. I am pretty knowledge on the indies and I was like who are these two myself? I think it could have been done better if excalibur gave a small explanation on who they are or just pretend he doesn't know who they are.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Death Rider said:


> This would be fine but excalibur who I love made it sound like people should know. I am pretty knowledge on the indies and I was like who are these two myself? I think it could have been done better if excalibur gave a small explanation on who they are or just pretend he doesn't know who they are.


Yeah this is what I agree with. But it’s all good. They’ll give some background info to us next week. I’ve seen some loonies call this a horrible debut or the worst debut of all time, but let’s be honest. There have been many more worse debuts.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Attacking Cody makes perfect sense here. No Villain necessary. 

Brandi attacked Allie with Kong and cut her hair as a trophy. Brandi is married to Cody. Cody and other EVP's letting this to happen and continue. 

Allie is married to The Blade. 

The Blade and the Butcher attack Cody. 

As I said elsewhere The Butcher's voice doesn't match his body/look AT ALL. Comparing Blade to Spears is a great comparison (Good hand, but bland) HOWEVER at least he's trying something knew with this character he's been using the last couple of years and he changed up his look. Previously under this gimmick he had a shaved/buzzed head and stubble and was otherwise muscled, tanned and lean - only thing "Blade" about him was a scary mask he wore before matches.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Attacking Cody makes perfect sense here. No Villain necessary.
> 
> Brandi attacked Allie with Kong and cut her hair as a trophy. Brandi is married to Cody. Cody and other EVP's letting this to happen and continue.
> 
> ...


That's a way to see it 
But not doing 
The blade the butcher the bunny the villain the hangman as the new villain enterprise would be a fucking crime.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Man.... i loved it when the Shield had their debut in their turtlenecks and the announcers and crowd knew exactly who they were because of the 5 weeks of video packages and then they cut a 10min promo right after.

Oh.... wait...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really hope these guys didn't just get "Dark Order-ed".

It's not bad because no one knew who they were. It's bad because Excalibur, instead of explaining who these guys are, just screamed "It's the Butcher, The Blade, The Bunny!" over and over again. Because I guess we're just supposed to know who these guys are.

Now, they can make sense of this by saying Allie did this against Cody as revenge for what Brandi and Kong did to her. But even if they do make sense of it, do I really want Cody working with these guys because of something his wife did? Eh, can't say I do. Unless, of course, they bring in Marty to lead them.

I will say that honestly, I thank Excalibur for his commentary here because I will never not laugh it.

JR: "Blade and The Butcher?"

Excalibur: The Butcher and The Blade!

Excalibur later: It's The Butcher, The Blade, and The Bunny!"

My God that is so amazingly bad. i will never forget it.


----------



## Sir Linko (Oct 10, 2019)

TD Stinger said:


> I really hope these guys didn't just get "Dark Order-ed".
> 
> It's not bad because no one knew who they were. It's bad because Excalibur, instead of explaining who these guys are, just screamed "It's the Butcher, The Blade, The Bunny!" over and over again. Because I guess we're just supposed to know who these guys are.
> 
> ...


Yup everyone who blamed JR for that segment is downright silly. JR was trying to get an answer out because the crowd sounded clueless and people at home were getting that vibe of "This is awkward and who TF is this?" 

Cheers for the crowd eventually trying to boo everything. I think what hurt them is Cody saying MJF, then a hole was cut in the ring, you're going to expect MJF or Wardlow. Then instead of that, which is what everyone wanted, you get a debut.

Not a terrible segment but Excalibur was pretty cringe during it and JR looked dumb because both of them didn't sell it the way it needed to be.

Otherwise I love their look and am excited for them to be a huge part of the Tag Division.


----------



## Zbagint (Jul 25, 2018)

optikk sucks said:


> Yeah this is what I agree with. But it’s all good. They’ll give some background info to us next week. I’ve seen some loonies call this a horrible debut or the worst debut of all time, but let’s be honest. There have been many more worse debuts.


For calling people "dumb as hell" it's kind of ironic that you completely ignored that gripe people had with the debuting. Which you know, was mentioned in several different posts as being the main reason people didn't like it.

It's not the worst debut but it was incredibly confusing if people were supposed to know this group or not. And being that it got little reaction it seemed like the crowd was confused too. I'm assuming they're going to be aligned with MJF and if they are they could have had him come out with them or acknowledge them and gotten them a ton of heat. If not, Excalibur should explain where they came from, what they're known for a give an idea as to what their motive might be. The debut should have been shocking but instead came off more confusing than anything


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

JR was trying to get an explanation out of Excalibur, thus the confused responses to him but Excalibur is too fucking retarded and just kept yelling the same shit over and over. 

Say anything... “a menacing trio that displays Allie’s dark side” or “a team that has wreaked havoc outside of AEW”. Fuck. Anything.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

ceeder said:


> JR was trying to get an explanation out of Excalibur, thus the confused responses to him but Excalibur is too fucking retarded and just kept yelling the same shit over and over.
> 
> Say anything... “a menacing trio that displays Allie’s dark side” or “a team that has wreaked havoc outside of AEW”. Fuck. Anything.


Excalibur is like the worst bits of Cole and Ranallo put together. I can't stand his commentary at all and him never explaining anything whilst trying to do his fake commentary voice drives me nuts. AEW would be better off finding someone better.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> That ... was... the point...


Then that's bad on AEW. A match with little to nothing at stake gets broken up by random people who only one commentator knows is a bad decision. 

I'm not saying "they're ruined", "AEW fucked up!", but I don't want my audience to already not be interested in a match, then throw a curve ball, too. If Cody lost something from this invasion I'd be wondering who they were. There were much better options for who B&B could have interfered. 



Someone compared it to CM Punk. That's idiotic.

1) all 3 wrestlers had been on WWE TV before in NXT. They at least had brand time.
2) that was a title match; something at stake for me to be pissed when interfered.
3) Paul Heyman hinted at having a plan. I can at least logically think "I guess Heyman had them interfere"


I don't care to find out who the B&B are from that segment.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

The Butcher
The Blade
The Bunny
The Villain

New Villain Enterprises

Maybe add The Hangman
or in May, add The Mercenary


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Glad to see Andy Williams here. I love Every Time I Die and have watched snippets of his matches throughout the years. 

Hope they get a good run.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

optikk sucks said:


> Honestly some of you guys are dumb as hell. Which debuting wrestler has ever had the chance to get on the mic straight off the bat? Hardly any.
> 
> It was a clear booking decision here to have the team beat down Cody without actually saying a word. Yall talking about “who are these people I’ve never heard of them”. That’s the whole fucking point. You will tune in next week to find out. It’s standard booking dummies. Cody is one of AEWs most over stars, so casuals will tune in to next week to find out first and foremost who these people are and why they chose to attack him.
> 
> I’ve never seen such an overreaction in all honesty. Commentary was fine. Could’ve been better. But it was acceptable. JR and Excalibur can go do their research and spit some knowledge next week.


It took me a bit further to narrow down what I didn't like about the debut. Complete anonymity isn't always bad, you're right. Intended to make someone tune in next week.

I don't think they would have debiuted again Cody. He just got attacked by Wardlow a few weeks ago. There was context there; MJF. Cody's revenge was at stake. wardlow stopped it.

This match, nothing was at stake. It wasn't a sudden OH HE ALMOST HAD IT! shock, just a confusion. B&B could have attacked a tag team or during a match with stakes. Right now, I don't really care who they were. Cody keeps getting beaten up is all I take away from it. 

Certainly not the worst debut, and I don't see anyone claiming that. But, I'm afraid of a trend in AEW where small name Indy's debut with no reason and just leave the audience confused.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Wardlow had vignettes that had nothing to do with MJF. I think these two could have had vignettes without Allie, and then have them attack Cody and the announcers could wonder why and then bring out Allie. 

But they're still trying to rescue Dark Order with vignettes now and BBB vignettes might have been too close to the same lane and confused things there. 

Nothing near death of the team or whatever. Just could have been done better, and likely will be cleaned up next week with a in-ring promo by Allie.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Promo packages suck before debuts. It's like telling you every week of December what your Christmas present is and then giving it to you at the end of the month. Completely ruins the surprise. People need to let stories happen organically and not in the stupid WWE they've been brainwashed into.


Ruins the surprise? No one knew who they were and they got near enough silence. I think it's already ruined. Give them packages, let people know who they are so they aren't thrown to the wolves like they were.

And stop with the brainwashed/elitest bullshit.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

MC said:


> Ruins the surprise? No one knew who they were and they got near enough silence. I think it's already ruined. Give them packages, let people know who they are so they aren't thrown to the wolves like they were.
> 
> And stop with the brainwashed/elitest bullshit.


Calm tf down. People were bashing the Dark Order nonstop and took them two video packages and people are starting to like them already.

I would be shocked if this stuff isn't leading to AEW version of Villain Enterprises.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Not the best debut but not a disaster like I've heard some people claim.

1. Biggest mistake AEW made with this debut was the same they did with the Dark Order. They debuted this creepy looking, enigmatic tag team with no build up, no vignettes, nothing. People were just confused. Imagine if they'd had some vignettes for a couple of weeks to build up the excitement for them and recognition of them and THEN have them debut. No one knows who tf they are so there's no "surprise" to ruin. This has shown that AEW has learned nothing from the Dark Order 

2. Coming up from under the ring is kinda goofy in 2019, I don't think anybody really marked for that but it was memorable

3. The leather trench coat look is very dated and should be left for the Matrix Era 

4. Commentary was awful. 

"It's Blade"

"Who is that?"

"Blade."

That was really cringeworthy... And like, nobody knows who tf they are except Excalibur for some reason?

Anyway. At least they got some heat, the Chicago crowd is graceful. Otherwise, not a great segment and I'm not excited for these weird, 2000 Era looking mofos, but like.... Ok

Everything about this screamed 95 Vince McMahon


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> Calm tf down. People were bashing the Dark Order nonstop and took them two video packages and people are starting to like them already.
> 
> I would be shocked if this stuff isn't leading to AEW version of Villain Enterprises.


Some people are still stuck in the E thinking of 'if it isn't over instantly, toss it'.

As for me, I have no clue who these guys are but I'm all for Teddy Roosevelt w/monocle in AEW. Love the look.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Now that I've read through the thread, I agree that the biggest problem was the commentary. It's ok for the crowd to be confused because the moment was meant to be confusing. Excalibur didn't pick up on the confusing vibe because he knew who the guys were. JR honestly probably knew who they were too, but was trying to act confused because his instincts were telling him that being confused was an appropriate reaction.

It's moments like this I think that there are advantages to scripting at least some of the commentary. Although, I bet Tony would've been able to hold this segment together.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I think their intro is the lead in for Marty, especially if Brody and Flip aren't free yet. 

Their look and style fits perfectly for Villain Enterprises.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

*Re: THE BUTCHER, BLADE AND TvHE BUNNY ARE ALL ELITE*



V-Trigger said:


> Calm tf down. People were bashing the Dark Order nonstop and took them two video packages and people are starting to like them already.
> 
> I would be shocked if this stuff isn't leading to AEW version of Villain Enterprises.


Calm down? I said Dark Order are now perfect example of why vignettes is characters like these are needed, especially when they aren't very well known outside the US indie fans. The same was needed here. Its much better than debuting to silence which is a bad impression to make for a debut. 



Tilon said:


> Some people are still stuck in the E thinking of 'if it isn't over instantly, toss it'.
> 
> As for me, I have no clue who these guys are but I'm all for Teddy Roosevelt w/monocle in AEW. Love the look.


Stop making generalisations, especially when there are no merits to it. I absolutely did not say to scrap the gimmick, if you read. I love the gimmick and I'm one of the few that's aware of them, and I liked the debut but in the grand scheme of things, it didn't come off well to people who aren't aware of them. I said they need to do vignettes because it familiarises them with with crowd beforehand. Honestly, not everything that's a critisism based on WWE ways of doing things. Geez.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Promo packages work well for some characters. Dark order and these guys are an example. I think the main problem is excalibur who I like on commentary not doing a good job. Either pretend you don't know them or explain them vaguely. I mean again not everyone is going to know this team and that includes hardcore fans.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

V-Trigger said:


> Calm tf down. People were bashing the Dark Order nonstop and took them two video packages and people are starting to like them already.
> 
> I would be shocked if this stuff isn't leading to AEW version of Villain Enterprises.


That would be very cool. Do these guys have a 'villainous' history? All I know of Sutter is what I'd seen of him in Impact, and I know absolutely nothing about the other guy. 

This does look like an interesting group/faction/stable/whatever, but it did kinda flop because almost nobody knew anything about them, either live or at home. Even when Orange Cassidy and Marko Stunt first showed up, most of the live audience knew who they were and got a decent reaction. Nobody knew what do do when these people started crawling up through a hole in the ring out of nowhere, because they had no idea who they were. I get what they were trying to do, and that kind of debut absolutely CAN work, but only with somebody all fans would recognize (like if it had been, let's say, Marty Scurll for example). It just didn't work in this case because it didn't come close to achieving the shock reaction they were looking for. These guys being so unknown definitely could have benefited from an introductory vignette or two, and a different kind of shock debut. 

Hopefully management caught on, and we'll just chalk this one up to a learning experience.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MC said:


> Ruins the surprise? No one knew who they were and they got near enough silence. I think it's already ruined. Give them packages, let people know who they are so they aren't thrown to the wolves like they were.
> 
> And stop with the brainwashed/elitest bullshit.


kay

You're not allow storytelling on TV anymore I guess huh?? You gotta spoon-feed everyone before anything happens. Most people didn't know Santana and Ortiz either. They seem to be doing ok.

It's not elitist bullshit. It's the truth.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

WWE's product nowadays is try bundle a character into a 30 seconds long bio that Michael Cole reads out, then take that information into a focus group meeting the next day & get a room of people to decide if they'd pay money for what was the presentation. NXT avoids doing it for lower guys but will gladly roll out the speech for bigger names. 

So instantly I like that AEW doesn't do that. I realise saying that makes it sound 'sheepish' but a break from the formula is mandatory. If they are expected to act like WWE on everything, suddenly they've become the lite version. Trying new things is always going to lead to splits in the fanbase but if they can bring it all together in the end like they have for the Dark Order, then I see no harm with something having a bad day at the shops. There's no rush to tell the full story. Look how well Aleister Black did after Michael Cole tried to rush his story into a soundbyte.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

their look is great, we'll see about the rest


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Their debut was a bit confusing but whatever. I'm sure we'll know who these guys are in due time.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Darkest Lariat said:


> kay
> 
> You're not allow storytelling on TV anymore I guess huh?? You gotta spoon-feed everyone before anything happens. Most people didn't know Santana and Ortiz either. They seem to be doing ok.
> 
> It's not elitist bullshit. It's the truth.


Nah, most people knew who LAX was, and that there was a good chance they were AEW-bound after leaving Impact. Even though the announcers could barely stumble through naming them when they first showed up, most fans knew who they were. 

Which kind of points to an interesting trend -- maybe producers and management need to spend a little more time with the announce team and figure out 1, who is actually debuting, and 2, what's the most effective way to announce their arrival. 'Cos as much as like like these guys, this at least is the third time they've totally bolloxed up the introduction of new talent. That wasn't the only problem with this latest introduction, but it sure didn't help things any.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

Like the dark order, it felt a bit underwhelming but I have faith in AEW, they will get this straight, and I liked the old school throwback look on the butcher. Let’s see, I’m interested in seeing what they can do, as they are a completely unwritten page for me. And looks to be the beginning of a stable, which is something I always liked.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Took me a moment to realize who the Blade was.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Took me a moment to realize who the Blade was.


I had no idea until I saw it in here. Also had no idea he was married to Allie until I saw _that_ in here, too! :lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I had no idea until I saw it in here. Also had no idea he was married to Allie until I saw _that_ in here, too! :lol


Fine, you want to split hairs. I can play that game. Most people didn't know Orange Cassidy, Private Party, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, Joey Janella, Darby Allin, Riho, and many others before AEW. They're all making quite a name for themselves since then. 
Are those enough? :quimby

My point being, you have to let things play out. I'd much rather have someone show up and make sense of it over time. And I don't know why anyone would have to know that Parks is married to Allie. It's not important. People should try giving other feds a chance that aren't WWE, AEW, or NJPW. There's some really good shit out there that needs support and people wouldn't be as clueless. Not every story needs to be told the same way.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Calm tf down. People were bashing the Dark Order nonstop and took them two video packages and people are starting to like them already.
> 
> I would be shocked if this stuff isn't leading to AEW version of Villain Enterprises.


Dark Order are getting accepted in spite of their debut, not because of it.

The Butcher and the Blade might get over in the future, who knows, but it certainly wouldn't have anything to do with this debut.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Fine, you want to split hairs. I can play that game. Most people didn't know Orange Cassidy, Private Party, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, Joey Janella, Darby Allin, Riho, and many others before AEW. They're all making quite a name for themselves since then.
> Are those enough? :quimby


Orange Cassidy, Joey Janella and Darby Allin were all more popular names in the indy scene when they debuted than Butcher and the Blade.

The others you may have a point, but I don't remember any of Private Party, Luchasaurs or Riho debuting like the Butcher and the Blade just did. A much better comparison would be to the Dark Order and they didn't exactly have the best of debuts either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we all just a moment and appreciate how good a tag team name ‘The Butcher and The Blade’ is?

If this was WWE it would have been changed to ‘the meat whackers’ or some shit


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DJ Punk said:


> I had no idea who the hell any of these people were until I read your post, OP lol. It was quite an odd debut imo. Should have had a few promo packages leading up to it.


Agree with this, you can do suprise debuts for people who are already known in the industry, but these guys are unknowns, a couple video packages would've helped.

Also, this is the 2nd time we've had a debut just beat up Cody, they gotta do something different.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Agree with this, you can do suprise debuts for people who are already known in the industry, but these guys are unknowns, a couple video packages would've helped.
> 
> Also, this is the 2nd time we've had a debut just beat up Cody, they gotta do something different.


The third right? Spears, Wardlow, Butcher & Blade?

He's a top guy, so it kinda makes sense. But I would rather they wrecked a tag team instead. Unless this is really leading to a Marty debut.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So the first time you see a character in a movie or television show you need a complete character breakdown of their history, their current and future motives and their relationships to all other characters in every which way? 

Was the segment perfect - of course not. I don't know why they needed to come out of a hole in the ring. I guess they did that to be different from other out of crowd run-ins (Dark Order, Hager, P&P, Wardlow), but it was just sorta dumb. Maybe it was symbolic of the psycho bunny coming out a rabbit hole or something but there is no "spooky powers" in AEW, so this means Allie had ring crew specifically create a trap door entrance for her and her muscle? And then they hung out under the ring until the booked Cody match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Darkest Lariat said:


> The third right? Spears, Wardlow, Butcher & Blade?
> 
> He's a top guy, so it kinda makes sense. But I would rather they wrecked a tag team instead. Unless this is really leading to a Marty debut.


Spears debuted in the battle royal, but yeah, as a solo act, you could throw him in there as well.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Fine, you want to split hairs. I can play that game. Most people didn't know Orange Cassidy, Private Party, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, Joey Janella, Darby Allin, Riho, and many others before AEW. They're all making quite a name for themselves since then.
> Are those enough? :quimby
> 
> My point being, you have to let things play out. I'd much rather have someone show up and make sense of it over time. And I don't know why anyone would have to know that Parks is married to Allie. It's not important. People should try giving other feds a chance that aren't WWE, AEW, or NJPW. There's some really good shit out there that needs support and people wouldn't be as clueless. Not every story needs to be told the same way.


I wasn’t trying to split hairs, just responding to that other guy stating I didn’t know who those guys were, either. I do know who Braxton Sutter is, but I didn’t realize that was him. 

But since you brought it up, I’d hazard a guess that a lot more people knew who all those people you just rattled off were than Butcher and Blade. As I recall, they ALL got a pretty big pop their first time out, when during that segment last night it sounded mostly like crickets. 

I’m not gonna argue that things have to play out — I’ve been singing that tune since this weekly show started. You’re also preaching to the choir here as far as there being different ways to tell a story — I’ve been barking up that tree since day one, too. All I’m saying is that the intro these three got last night would have been MUCH more effective if it had been used for somebody the crowd (and viewers) would immediately recognize, and that there could have been a better vehicle to introduce the whole group given that almost nobody knew who the two guys were. The segment was a cool idea, but that was just not the right time, place or people for it. 

Other than that, I’m 1000% behind bringing in people I’ve never seen before or haven’t gotten much attention in other promotions. In fact I’d rather see new faces than a show full of WWE runaways. As I’ve said countless times, the diversity of talent and styles is one of the things I like most about AEW. And now that this new group is here, I’m anxious to see what they do with them.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That debut could have been better, but i want to see more of those guys.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Why were these guys in their wrestling gear? Hager, Wardlow were in dress clothes, Ortiz/Santana in disguises, Spears in jeans and dad running shoes. Much like not playing entrance music for run-ins and saves, AEW was avoiding this nonsensical trope of wrestlers seemingly living in full gear.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

WTF was that double team move? 1 suplexed him and the other guy just fell back so it looked like Cody landed on his feet? 0_0


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

reyfan said:


> WTF was that double team move? 1 suplexed him and the other guy just fell back so it looked like Cody landed on his feet? 0_0


Suplex on to Blade's knees supposedly to target his injured ribs.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Fine, you want to split hairs. I can play that game. Most people didn't know Orange Cassidy, Private Party, Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy, Joey Janella, Darby Allin, Riho, and many others before AEW. They're all making quite a name for themselves since then.
> Are those enough? :quimby
> 
> My point being, you have to let things play out. I'd much rather have someone show up and make sense of it over time. And I don't know why anyone would have to know that Parks is married to Allie. It's not important. People should try giving other feds a chance that aren't WWE, AEW, or NJPW. There's some really good shit out there that needs support and people wouldn't be as clueless. Not every story needs to be told the same way.


On this there are only so many hours in the day. There is so much good wrestling but if you watch even just NXT and AEW that is 4 hours a week. I watch Dark, AEW and MLW. And even then sometimes Dark takes me a while to watch. There is not enough time to watch all the great wrestling out there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm personally digging them and sex appeal gimmick with allie is needed. Also she must be ripping that girl off in njpw but who cares


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: THE BUTCHER, BLADE AND TvHE BUNNY ARE ALL ELITE*



MC said:


> Calm down? I said Dark Order are now perfect example of why vignettes is characters like these are needed, especially when they aren't very well known outside the US indie fans. The same was needed here. Its much better than debuting to silence which is a bad impression to make for a debut.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making generalisations, especially when there are no merits to it. I absolutely did not say to scrap the gimmick, if you read. I love the gimmick and I'm one of the few that's aware of them, and I liked the debut but in the grand scheme of things, it didn't come off well to people who aren't aware of them. I said they need to do vignettes because it familiarises them with with crowd beforehand. Honestly, not everything that's a critisism based on WWE ways of doing things. Geez.


Yeah, i have to agree here. They should have weeks of creepy vidoes of Allie slowly losing her mind and going dark, and eventually she finds these two in some dark scummy pub and recruits them for her cause. THEN they come through the ring and wreak Cody's life. 

They way they've booked now has them shrouded in mystery, which is cool but also huts them after Ex botched the intro and now some are making DO comparisons, despite everyone now loving them. 

I have faith AEW can get them over in no time because they are REALLY good, but its going to be a struggle for a while. Unless Marty shows up to lead them, which is exactly what they now need to do.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Just rewatched for the lulz. 

Excalibur: “The Blade!!!”

JR: “The Blade?”

Excalibur: “THE BLADE! HE’S HERE!”

(Butcher comes out of the hole now)

Excalibur: “And The Butcher isn’t far away! The Blade and the Butcher!”

JR: “The Blade and the Butcher? We haven’t seen these guys before, who are they?”

Excalibur: “THE BLADE AND THE BUTCHER!! Wreaking havoc here!

:laugh:

JR tried so hard to get this fucking moron to say anything helpful, but nope.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> I'm personally digging them and sex appeal gimmick with allie is needed. Also she must be ripping that girl off in njpw but who cares


Allie did the demon bunny thing in Impact if I recall.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Darkest Lariat said:


> shandcraig said:
> 
> 
> > I'm personally digging them and sex appeal gimmick with allie is needed. Also she must be ripping that girl off in njpw but who cares
> ...


Very different


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

You simply can’t have two obscure indie scene guys crawl in through a hole in the ring, especially when you’ve already got Cody facing a local jobber. 

All that segment did was make fans wonder if Cody just tried making hometown wrestlers show up to defend their other local hometown star, Matt Knicks. 

“Who the fuck are the guys? Why are they were!?”


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They look awful. and who are they.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bdon said:


> You simply can’t have two obscure indie scene guys crawl in through a hole in the ring, especially when you’ve already got Cody facing a local jobber.
> 
> All that segment did was make fans wonder if Cody just tried making hometown wrestlers show up to defend their other local hometown star, Matt Knicks.
> 
> “Who the fuck are the guys? Why are they were!?”


Yea, I'm absolutely positive that fans thought these guys were there to defend the honor of Matt Fucking Knicks. Give me a break! 

I wonder who these guys are? Why did they attack Cody? Why is Allie with them? Maybe I should watch next week and find out!

These guys don't do this for instant gratification. They play the long game with their storytelling. This will all make sense soon enough. 

My prediction is that Marty sent them to attack Cody because he is currently vulnerable and distracted. Since apparently these guys can't/shouldn't talk and nothing about Allie screams sadistic, Marty will be the leader and mouthpiece for the group. IDK about the rest of VE but Flip's contract should be up in Aug and I can see him jumping then and joining. Hangman might join but I think he's more of a lone wolf type.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I knew who Andy Williams was because I listen to a lot of music that his band tours with and follow his training/beginnings (don't like Every time I die however), but the other two as a new fan i was a bit like "ok?" 

All I know is that Jim Ross' reaction was so gutta, reminded me of Renee young. 


ceeder said:


> Excalibur:
> 
> JR: “The Blade and the Butcher? We haven’t seen these guys before, who are they?”


It was actually "We haven't seen these guys before, have we?" 

I'm like are you a freelance commentator


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> bdon said:
> 
> 
> > You simply can’t have two obscure indie scene guys crawl in through a hole in the ring, especially when you’ve already got Cody facing a local jobber.
> ...


Obviously they didn’t think they were there to defend Knicks, but you’ve got Knicks on the card and another couple of totally obscure, unknown guys showing up out of nowhere. The fans in attendance had a clear “What is this stupid shit!?” sort of silence. 

It was that painful. I actually felt BAD for the wrestlers, because you know they were expecting more of a reaction and received nothing but painful silence. 

I wanted to cry for them.


----------



## lolomanolo (Nov 27, 2006)

The tag division needed a big man team and these two dudes look legit.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I like these guys - great look - just don’t let them speak
> 
> Hope they can use this theme


Awesome theme

Only time ive heard of them is when they were mentioned on here as possible tag partners for Jericho on the first ep of Dynamite


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That theme is annoying as hell - it's seemingly caught in a loop rather than going anywhere. Old heads will remember when a vinyl or even a CD would skip and just repeat the same bit over and over and over...


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

that was a let down of a segment. I love those names, i love the faction, i love them coming through the ring...but it didn't all come together. "The blade" first move on Cody was like a clothes line (oooooh?). ANd then Excalibur being so "Oh duhhh i know who they are" was kinda funny. 

And then Allie just being there was like what?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

have these guys had this gimmick for a while ? I was wonering if AEW put this idea together as a stab at switch blade jay


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely a part of Villain Enterprise.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF said:


> Definitely a part of Villain Enterprise.


AEW is making me do so much damn research on the wrestling scene after having been away for 2 decades. 

Besides Skurll and Villain Enterprises, anyone else I should look into that seems likely join AEW at some point? Lol


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

thought the segment was a dud when I watched it tbh lol.

But time will tell. I know nothing about them so...


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

MJF said:


> Definitely a part of Villain Enterprise.




I think AEW needs more factions and have more than 1 heel faction to. Thats when things heat up. I assume they will hold him off until the ppv ? or maybe thats to far


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Good God!


----------



## elidrakefan76 (Jul 23, 2018)

I don't care if their names are the butcher, the baker and the candlestick maker. They didn't do anything for me and look like they belong on the indies. Allie is nice to look at, though.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I had no idea that Braxton Sutter was Blade. Here I was wondering where Braxton was because Allie was with two guys and yet he was actually there when I didn't recognize him.

Hopefully they put full effort in to building Triple B up. Like Excalibur really did a poor job of explaining who they were.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Isnt Cody already feuding heavily with Inner Circle leading to the eventual "match beyond"? Hes gonna drag the Elite in this too to help him fight Braxton Sutter and Allie? Lmao what? I dont get it.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isnt Cody already feuding heavily with Inner Circle leading to the eventual "match beyond"? Hes gonna drag the Elite in this too to help him fight Braxton Sutter and Allie? Lmao what? I dont get it.


That was him just bringing up the inevitable in the heat of the argument, doesn't mean it is happening now. Hager/Dustin is what they're going towards right now, meaning the Bucks and P&P/Sammy are in it by association (atleast for now), while CODY moves on to MJF and Wardlow.

Wonder how Butcher and Blade factor into this though. Maybe they just go after members of the Elite one by one leading to Marty finally being revealed as the man behind it all.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

STEVALD said:


> *Wonder how Butcher and Blade factor into this though. Maybe they just go after members of the Elite one by one leading to Marty finally being revealed as the man behind it all.*


This is where my money lands, Big Stevie Cool. For the next two months until Bash at the Beach, they should beat the shit out of CODY and the rest of the boys until the Elite finally get them into a match and have them beat only for the WHOOP WHOOP to blast through the arena, and he shows what happens to those who have wronged him. 

Christ, i just fantasy booked for a bloke i don't even like :lmao AEW is getting me good


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isnt Cody already feuding heavily with Inner Circle leading to the eventual "match beyond"? Hes gonna drag the Elite in this too to help him fight Braxton Sutter and Allie? Lmao what? I dont get it.


Since it looks like there doing Jericho/Moxley stuff. Maybe Cody involved in his own stuff. Maybe it's Hager,Guvevera, Santana, Oritz vs Omega or Page, Dustin and Young Bucks in Match Beyond.


AEW not as dumb as they look with this Blade and Butcher and Bunny stuff. They knew people would have no idea what this was and say what's going on. I'm sure there's a plan or story to it. My one guess is Marty Scurll is gonna end up leader of this little faction. Or at least someone decent is behind it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Brandi attacked Allie. Allie gets her husband to attack Cody. 

Han fired first. Scurll being behind it doesn't make sense unless he was behind Brandi attacking Allie to get her to go psycho bunny.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Isnt Cody already feuding heavily with Inner Circle leading to the eventual "match beyond"? Hes gonna drag the Elite in this too to help him fight Braxton Sutter and Allie? Lmao what? I dont get it.


During the Mox/Omega feud, Moxley also had a mini-feud with PAC. So, I think AEW doesn't rigidly lock their wrestlers into a single feud


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Marty Scurll is showing up 100% hopefully to join Butcher and Blade and not Cody. 

BTW, Butcher may the coolest scariest talent on AEW right now IMO.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Brandi attacked Allie. Allie gets her husband to attack Cody.
> 
> Han fired first. Scurll being behind it doesn't make sense unless he was behind Brandi attacking Allie to get her to go psycho bunny.


Where's the end game there tho? Cody not going to feud with a tag team. Allie not going to have these guys help her in a feud with Brandi and Awesome Kong. So there's more to the story then just that.


Especially since they are acting like there's some mystery behind these guys. I can see them randomly attacking guys from the Elite every week and people don't know why. Then Marty will show up and be the one behind the attacks.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Marty Scurll is showing up 100% hopefully to join Butcher and Blade and not Cody.
> 
> BTW, Butcher may the coolest scariest talent on AEW right now IMO.


If he comes he will be with Butcher and Blade IMO. When you consider there look. He fits in well with Marty look. Cody doesn't need anymore partners.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Thoughts on them as a tag team I'm waiting to see (can't say I've seen any Blackcraft shows) but this was not the way to debut them, not as much how it was booked but the biggest issue was Excalibur, if the crowd doesn't know that's one thing, if JR doesn't know that's one thing as well, but then you have the only person there who knew who they even were just acting like everyone should know them instead of acting surprised and confused like he should have. Hell I was familiar with Pepper Parks/Braxton Sutter mainly from his run in Impact and before he even signed there in the first place and I didn't even notice that was him, and the other guy I've heard of Every Time I Die, can't say I could name one of their songs but pretty sure I've heard them before, at the very least heard of them, but I was just sitting here thinking "Who is that? Is that Silas Young?"

Same problem happened with The Dark Order, even if you knew them you still didn't recognize them, I realize they couldn't have just said the name "Super Smash Brothers" but I was familiar with them prior to their AEW debut and they handled it so poorly I was still wondering who they were.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

I'mTheGreatest said:


> Marty Scurll is showing up 100% hopefully to join Butcher and Blade and not Cody.
> 
> BTW, Butcher may the coolest scariest talent on AEW right now IMO.


I love Andy Williams but don't let him talk. His voice doesn't fit his LOOK at all.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> Thoughts on them as a tag team I'm waiting to see (can't say I've seen any Blackcraft shows) but this was not the way to debut them, not as much how it was booked but the biggest issue was Excalibur, if the crowd doesn't know that's one thing, if JR doesn't know that's one thing as well, but then you have the only person there who knew who they even were just acting like everyone should know them instead of acting surprised and confused like he should have. Hell I was familiar with Pepper Parks/Braxton Sutter mainly from his run in Impact and before he even signed there in the first place and I didn't even notice that was him, and the other guy I've heard of Every Time I Die, can't say I could name one of their songs but pretty sure I've heard them before, at the very least heard of them, but I was just sitting here thinking "Who is that? Is that Silas Young?"
> 
> *Same problem happened with The Dark Order*, even if you knew them you still didn't recognize them, I realize they couldn't have just said the name "Super Smash Brothers" but I was familiar with them prior to their AEW debut and they handled it so poorly I was still wondering who they were.


Dark Order, and Santana and Ortiz. This is one area where they need a LOT of improvement. People coming in from WWE is one thing — you expect that most fans will recognize them. You can’t make that same assumption with talent coming from the smaller promotions, _especially_ when they’re being repackaged from their previous roles. It flattens they shock factor of a surprise appearance when the fans are all scratching their heads trying to figure out who it is that’s actually appearing. 

Ward low is a good example of how to do it right — a couple of vignettes a month or so in advance, then silence to take fans’ minds off it, then BANG. That kind of thing would have made all the difference in the world for these guys.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Dark Order, and Santana and Ortiz. This is one area where they need a LOT of improvement. People coming in from WWE is one thing — you expect that most fans will recognize them. You can’t make that same assumption with talent coming from the smaller promotions, _especially_ when they’re being repackaged from their previous roles. It flattens they shock factor of a surprise appearance when the fans are all scratching their heads trying to figure out who it is that’s actually appearing.
> 
> Ward low is a good example of how to do it right — a couple of vignettes a month or so in advance, then silence to take fans’ minds off it, then BANG. That kind of thing would have made all the difference in the world for these guys.


I'm not sure Santana and Ortiz belong in that conversation, they were getting a lot of attention before AEW even existed, even people who hated Impact from the many missteps old management made were taking notice of them. On top of that they got a huge pop when they debuted so hard to say their debut was a flop like Dark Order or The Blade and The Butcher. They also didn't get repackaged before their debut aside from dropping the LAX name, aside from being heels rather than faces they're doing mostly the same role.

I will agree Wardlow was handled well, some vignettes and then dropping them long enough that people didn't remember he was coming but soon enough people still remember the video packages.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

somerandomfan said:


> I'm not sure Santana and Ortiz belong in that conversation, they were getting a lot of attention before AEW even existed, even people who hated Impact from the many missteps old management made were taking notice of them. On top of that they got a huge pop when they debuted so hard to say their debut was a flop like Dark Order or The Blade and The Butcher. They also didn't get repackaged before their debut aside from dropping the LAX name, aside from being heels rather than faces they're doing mostly the same role.
> 
> I will agree Wardlow was handled well, some vignettes and then dropping them long enough that people didn't remember he was coming but soon enough people still remember the video packages.


I only include Santana and Ortiz because the announcers totally bungled their introduction when they first showed up. One was yelling their names, one was yelling ‘Los Boricuas’, and one was just mumbling incoherently. It really took away from the moment. Agreed that enough people already knew who they were that they didn’t totally flop, but it’s another case where the announcers kinda fell down.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Their debut was bad. Had no idea who they were and the announcer never explained, it was a clusterfuck but it was funny.

They look kind of scary but the trunks need to go.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

That debut was terrible.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Hangman said:


> That debut was terrible.


They debuted like jobbers. :laugh:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't have a problem with not knowing who they were in advance.

I have a problem with how the whole thing is executed. People bring up The Shield when they debuted and yeah, we didn't have all the answers and a lot of people didn't know who they were.. But I do know that they interrupted the main event of a Big 4 PPV and put somebody through the announce table. They created chaos and made a big impact immediately. What do these guys do, brawl with Cody, hit one double tea move and that's it.

And 2nd, the announcers have to do the job to sell these guys. I don't blame JR here. If these guys are invading, then there is no reason he should know who they are. Excalibur might know their accolades and their names, but just screaming their names doesn't do anything. I don't need to know they're entire history, but in that short time you have to give me more than literally just their names.

I've made the Dark Order comparison for one reason. When they debuted, I'm pretty sure it was done with the idea that people would know who these guys are, and they didn't. When Butcher and the Blade showed up, I don't know if that's what they were exactly going for, but it sounds like that's what Excalibur was going for.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

I remember the butcher power bombing a fan off the stage when I saw them in concert. It was awesome.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Miss Sally said:


> They debuted like jobbers. :laugh:


Debuted like jobbers? Do you know what a jobber is and why that's a stupid statement?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Miss Sally said:


> Their debut was bad.* Had no idea who they were and the announcer never explained,* it was a clusterfuck but it was funny.
> 
> They look kind of scary but the trunks need to go.


JR also said that he wasn;t supposed to know who those guys are.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Jobbers don't usually pop out through the mat of the ring.

Excalibur in particular should have done a better job of acting surprised and explaining who they were.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I just love this all around. Great entrance (appearing through the ring), great look (edgy and dangerous), very good persona, and The Blade is awesome shape and is a great performer. 

This is also a nice kick start to Allie's career as well. 

Look forward to seeing them in upcoming weeks.

As a side note, I kind of like that they appeared out of nowhere. Some say that there should have been some kind of build up, but I like it this way. More spontaneous and dangerous and unexpected. Follows in a nice way with AEW's desire to be less scripted.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Southerner said:


> Jobbers don't usually pop out through the mat of the ring.
> 
> Excalibur in particular should have done a better job of acting surprised and explaining who they were.


No apparently none of them were suppose to know The Butcher, The Blade and the Bunny.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I went back and watched again recently thinking maybe I over reacted.... nope, still probably one of the worst debuts in wrestling history.

AEW really need to learn to build... just having people show up isnt going to cut it unless they have large name value. It worked for Mox because they knew who the hell he was. How about some video packages hyping up their arrival or a slow build have Alli slowly descend into this character and having the team slowly assemble over time.

And that commentary really didn't help either. I shouldn't have to do my own research to look up who these people are because commentary expect us to know. I feel Jim Ross is put there to be us, because he obviously wasnt filled in on this? lol.

To any casual fan (or everyone in the arena that night), no on knew who they were. The silence to their debut was embarrassing. They are already Dark Order 2.0 and 9 weeks in to your product you don't already need a Dark Order 2.0.... I am gonna wait and see what they are about, but as far as first impressions go, immediate non interest for me.... but they start at 0 so it can only go up from here I guess? :shrug


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For the 16448 times the commentators kayfabe didn't know who those guys were.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

rbl85 said:


> For the 16448 times the commentators kayfabe didn't know who those guys were.


JR didn’t know who they were. Excalibur on the other hand was shouting their names in hilarious fashion. And if he’s doing that, that implies he knew who they were based off appearance alone. So you can’t say both guys didn’t know who they were.

This needed to be a case of either telling us more or not telling us anything at all. Instead it was a hilarious mix of both.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

TD Stinger said:


> JR didn’t know who they were. Excalibur on the other hand was shouting their names in hilarious fashion. And if he’s doing that, that implies he knew who they were based off appearance alone. So you can’t say both guys didn’t know who they were.
> 
> This needed to be a case of either telling us more or not telling us anything at all. Instead it was a hilarious mix of both.


Excalibur was also supposed to act like he didn't know them


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> No apparently none of them were suppose to know The Butcher, The Blade and the Bunny.


Well, Excalibur failed at that too since he sounded like he had seen them before. There was no confusion from his voice as if he didn't know them. He just quickly called them by those names with confidence as soon as they came out of the hole.

So whatever the real story is they need to do a better job than that with the debuts in the future. I defend AEW a lot but I can't defend that.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

They should have waited for Tony before debuting the Butcher and Blade, he would have saved us from Excalibur's cluster fuck play-by-play.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> JR also said that he wasn;t supposed to know who those guys are.


Yeah there's suppose to be some mystery on who these guys are and why they are here. My only issue is Excalibur knew who they were. Why does he know them but not JR? They should have kept it a mystery for a week. Then next week they could say according to sources this is Blade, Butcher and Bunny.


The issue is they expected and knew people not to know who they were and wanted there to be a mystery. But they also wanted people know what to call them. So they decided to have just Excalibur no and not anyone else. They can't have it both ways and it didn't work how they did it.I expect there to be a lot more to this group. So I don't mind them debuting and not knowing who they are. It's good to have mystery. The issue is how they handled it between JR and Excalibur.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

They don't tell JR anything because they want that genuine surprise reaction from him. He said it in an interview or podcast after DoN. He knew they were talking to Mox but they told him he probably wasn't going to be there so they can get that shock reaction on commentary from him. With the way he acted when BBB debuted, he seemed to genuinely have no idea what was going on. Ex just fucked up because he acted like he knew and wouldn't tell JR anything.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It was hilarious, because no one had any idea who they are, even JR couldn't pretend they were big deals.

And the whole BBB thing, its hard to be this brooding, scary group when you adorably all give yourselves names starting with B.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

If the announcers weren't supposed to know who they were why was there a hashtag ready the second Excalibur said "The Blade!!"? If it's supposed to be a mystery you can't have #ButcherBladeBunny at the top of the screen.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I feel like if Tony were there it might’ve gone over a little better.

The flat debut might hurt them some if they’re just a random new team. Now if they’re setting up the Villain, the debut can be forgiven and forgotten much easier.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Excalibur is the more ear-to-the-indie-scene commentator so it would make sense if he knew them and JR didn't. 

I still don't get why they were in their wrestling gear. Andy Williams could have still rocked the monocle wearing dress dress pants/suspenders/wifebeater(for lack to better term) look. AEW was supposed to get away from guys seemingly wearing full gear whenever they're at the arena and not just for scheduled matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR was like "WHO?" :flair4

I feel you man, I feel you.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

:banderas 

Bad debut aside, these three are money and everyone will see it soon enough.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They look cool, but,

"It's The Butcher! It's.....it's The Blade! It's The Bunny!"

I laughed.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They look cool, but,
> 
> "It's The Butcher! It's.....it's The Blade! It's The Bunny!"
> 
> I laughed.


"It's....It's Christian"

This is going to live in infamy :lmao :mj2


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Putting aside the debut,

I am genuinely interested to see where this goes with them.

Allie needed a change IMO as it felt like she was in limbo and this could be great for all 3 of them.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Totally unrelated to their debut, but a 3rd grade student told me that Allie is one of her favorite wrestlers. I was shocked to say the least!


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’m guessing they make another appearance this week or next. It’ll be interesting to see what they do, whether they debut in a tag match or attack somebody else, and if that someone else is a member of the Elite. That will tell the story about them.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

A few of you here have connected this group with the (hopefully) arrival of Marty Scurll. How do they connect at all? Does Marty have a history with them? 

It seems to me that the Butcher, Blade and Bunny are their own thing, with Allie as the leader.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Jazminator said:


> A few of you here have connected this group with the (hopefully) arrival of Marty Scurll. How do they connect at all? Does Marty have a history with them?
> 
> It seems to me that the Butcher, Blade and Bunny are their own thing, with Allie as the leader.


Just me personally, I’m just wishful thinking talking out my ass lol. But I don’t think Marty had any real connection with PCO and Brodie King either when they joined him in Villain Enterprises. So I can see these cats just kinda replacing them. But of course they could very well just be their own thing too.

I think if they are just a new tag team, it will take them awhile to get over after that debut. People will see them and just think back to that JR/Excalibur commentary, Who?? The Blade and the Butcher! Who? And the bunny!

If this is set up for Marty, he will take the spotlight and their debut will be forgotten much faster.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's just Allie's revenge for Brandi having Kong attack her and cutting her hair. If you can't find a woman to take out Kong than the next best thing would be to have men take out/attack Brandi's husband as both payback and future deterrence. 

If/when Marty comes in I think he comes in as an ally at first, before turning and then starting up VE in AEW.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Jazminator said:


> A few of you here have connected this group with the (hopefully) arrival of Marty Scurll. How do they connect at all? Does Marty have a history with them?
> 
> It seems to me that the Butcher, Blade and Bunny are their own thing, with Allie as the leader.


Just gimmicks and looks go together. When you consider ring gear etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd rather VE have better dudes in it to be honest. Scurll will be in a feud with The Elite eventually and around the top of the card because of his connections to the EVP's, not sure Butcher and Blade are that caliber. Interested in them as a tag team, but they'll need to prove themselves rather than getting the plum spot in VE.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'd rather VE have better dudes in it to be honest. Scurll will be in a feud with The Elite eventually and around the top of the card because of his connections to the EVP's, not sure Butcher and Blade are that caliber. Interested in them as a tag team, but they'll need to prove themselves rather than getting the plum spot in VE.


If AEW is not willing to sign King and PCO when Scrull shows up, I think pairing him with these three would not be a bad idea. Think about it this way, what if AEW does sign them. What a badass stable would VE be with Scrull as the leader, PCO and King as the muscle, and then you have The Butcher and Blade taken under the wing of these vets and Bunny/Allie is their valet. It doesn't hurt to have a few heel stables running chaos in a promotion and I think Marty can make all these guys be a big hit if given the chance.


----------



## Gh0stFace (Oct 10, 2019)

How the fuck did this thread blow up? Who are Blade & Butcher?


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

captainzombie said:


> If AEW is not willing to sign King and PCO when Scrull shows up, I think pairing him with these three would not be a bad idea. Think about it this way, what if AEW does sign them. What a badass stable would VE be with Scrull as the leader, PCO and King as the muscle, and then you have The Butcher and Blade taken under the wing of these vets and Bunny/Allie is their valet. It doesn't hurt to have a few heel stables running chaos in a promotion and I think Marty can make all these guys be a big hit if given the chance.


I'm not very familiar with King and PCO. But is Flip Gordon still a part of that? I really like him.

Are all their contracts up at the same time?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Gh0stFace said:


> How the fuck did this thread blow up? Who are Blade & Butcher?


75% of this thread is people bitching and moaning about this trio, like all they have been doing about AEW of late.

They did a very bad job debuting these guys honestly, and having them attack Cody made no sense to a lot of people including myself. The more I think of this, what if these guys are part of the new Villian Enterprises and they started the attack on Cody because he was the one that screwed Marty from being with his friends in a new hot promotion by making it sound as if The Elite were sticking with ROH/NJPW so Marty signed an extended deal with ROH and got stuck. What better way then to start having these guys attack The Elite until he shows up.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

Jazminator said:


> I'm not very familiar with King and PCO. But is Flip Gordon still a part of that? I really like him.
> 
> Are all their contracts up at the same time?


Flip Gordon is a part of Villain Enterprises. The crazy part is that Brody King's and PCO's contracts have expired as of 12/1/19 in ROH, Brody has been injured while PCO is fighting Rush at Final Battle on 12/13 for the ROH World title. Unless ROH has resigned both guys or that PCO is getting an extension for 2 weeks to compete at Final Battle, things can get interesting.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

captainzombie said:


> 75% of this thread is people bitching and moaning about this trio, like all they have been doing about AEW of late.
> 
> They did a very bad job debuting these guys honestly, and having them attack Cody made no sense to a lot of people including myself. The more I think of this, what if these guys are part of the new Villian Enterprises and they started the attack on Cody because he was the one that screwed Marty from being with his friends in a new hot promotion by making it sound as if The Elite were sticking with ROH/NJPW so Marty signed an extended deal with ROH and got stuck. What better way then to start having these guys attack The Elite until he shows up.


Yeah even though trolls like to claim they are. Cody, Tony Khan etc aren't stupid and know their wrestling. There is a reason why these guys randomly attacked a top guy like Cody. Someone is behind the attack and don't be surprised if they attack Bucks or Omega next. Considering their gimmick and the fact Marty will be done with ROH soon. Well it makes perfect sense he would come in and be upset with his friends that left him behind.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This group will be good. Bad debut but whatever, AEW has much to progress on and its only a few months in so its all good. I like combo of these 3 guys. I also love how that one guy looks like hes from the early 90s,Nice change of look instead of all these dorky clean cut boys. As Eli Drake says W'ERE MEN GROWN MEN here


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Can these guys cut a promo? Is there anything to the characters besides the names? 

After basically the worst debut since Shockmaster it's going to take a lot more than workrate to make me care about these guys. They came off like Gallows and Anderson level jabronis to me.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can these guys cut a promo? Is there anything to the characters besides the names?
> 
> After basically the worst debut since Shockmaster it's going to take a lot more than workrate to make me care about these guys. They came off like Gallows and Anderson level jabronis to me.



I can guarantee you these guys are not work rate,Im sure they can cut promos


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah even though trolls like to claim they are. Cody, Tony Khan etc aren't stupid and know their wrestling. There is a reason why these guys randomly attacked a top guy like Cody. Someone is behind the attack and don't be surprised if they attack Bucks or Omega next. Considering their gimmick and the fact Marty will be done with ROH soon. Well it makes perfect sense he would come in and be upset with his friends that left him behind.


After a few days of trying to make sense of the attack on Cody and how these three have an industrial look, Marty has to be their leader. I hope these next few weeks they just go on a tear and each week attack Omega, then The Bucks, and then Dustin. While I think that the way they debuted wasn't good and then both Ross/Excalibur didn't even add to the surprise, they can salvage this come tomorrow if they show up again.



shandcraig said:


> This group will be good. Bad debut but whatever, AEW has much to progress on and its only a few months in so its all good. I like combo of these 3 guys. I also love how that one guy looks like hes from the early 90s,Nice change of look instead of all these dorky clean cut boys. As Eli Drake says W'ERE MEN GROWN MEN here


The Butcher reminds me a tad of Big Bully Busick from the WWF back in the 90's.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can these guys cut a promo? Is there anything to the characters besides the names?
> 
> After basically the worst debut since Shockmaster it's going to take a lot more than workrate to make me care about these guys. They came off like Gallows and Anderson level jabronis to me.


Here is a video of The Butcher cutting a promo. He can talk, just his voice isn't as mean and tough sounding as I would have hoped. If they are aligned with Marty, hell he can do the talking for all of them.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can these guys cut a promo? Is there anything to the characters besides the names?
> 
> After basically the worst debut since Shockmaster it's going to take a lot more than workrate to make me care about these guys. They came off like Gallows and Anderson level jabronis to me.


The Shockmaster was the very first thing I thought of when I seen this. It wasTHAT bad.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Can these guys cut a promo? Is there anything to the characters besides the names?
> 
> After basically the worst debut since Shockmaster it's going to take a lot more than workrate to make me care about these guys. They came off like Gallows and Anderson level jabronis to me.


The Blade/Pepper Parks/Braxton Sutter isn't anything amazing in the ring, not BAD bad but not a workrate guy, decent promo if given the right material but not amazing. Not familiar enough with The Butcher to comment on him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Welp we were all wrong. Not Allie attacking Cody as revenge for Brandi attacking her, and not a Marty Scurll endeavor - 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
It was MJF's doing. 

Oh well, that means Villain Enterprise can have different members down the line.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Allie's outfit A++
Allie's promo ability F-

Although WWE I'm sure is interested now with that wooden monotone delivery.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Now everyone can shut their clams about vignettes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Where the Bunny pics at?


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Welp we were all wrong. Not Allie attacking Cody as revenge for Brandi attacking her, and not a Marty Scurll endeavor -
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1202406255316344832
> It was MJF's doing.
> ...


Guess I was wrong, who knows maybe we get Marty with King and PCO to come in since all 3 of their contracts have ended.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

The Bunny is hot af.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

captainzombie said:


> After a few days of trying to make sense of the attack on Cody and how these three have an industrial look, Marty has to be their leader. I hope these next few weeks they just go on a tear and each week attack Omega, then The Bucks, and then Dustin. While I think that the way they debuted wasn't good and then both Ross/Excalibur didn't even add to the surprise, they can salvage this come tomorrow if they show up again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Butcher looks like Tom Hardy in Bronson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

MJF only _thinks_ he brought them in


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't like that MJF brought them. Even if it makes things less convoluted.q


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The who, the who and Slutty Allie should have attacked Omega. He needs something fresh. Cody already has alot going on.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

how old is that butcher guy? he looks 50 or even 60 lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

This group should add (Kevin) Blackwood to their faction if they look to expand. He's trained by The Blade, and worked a trios tag match with them recently. He's on the smaller side, but would fit in with a large part of the current AEW undercard without looking out of place. This tweet below was retweeted out by Blade's twitter account -


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201716954089893890


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

The MJF thing is just to throw people off the Marty trail. MJF isn't in the Inner Circle but they acknowledge each others existence. This is the same. Marty isn't there so MJF is using his guys in the mean time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

incomplete moron said:


> how old is that butcher guy? he looks 50 or even 60 lol


A quick google search came up with nothing but he plays rhythm guitar for the bad Every Time I Die, who formed in 1998 and he's been with the band since the beginning. Only their lead singer had a Wikipedia entry and he is 40, so I think The Butcher would be very close to that.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I missed this episode, but heard a lot of criticism about this act on a podcast. 

From watching this clip, I think the guys look tough/cool. The commentators killed the moment with the lame tone of voice while saying their names (and unnaturally saying their names immediately upon appearing). The names are marketable and memorable, it’s just the Bunny name that made me cringe at the overall set. Come on. I get it, she’s someone’s sex bunny and they think it’s not obvious where the name comes from. This makes the character a literal joke. 

The Bunny’s nickelodeon acting was the only in-ring aspect that was cringe/fake, which is in contrast to the two guys who performed their actions with a high level of believability. 

Ditch the bunny and this looks like a credible act.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I thought it was a horrible debut. No one knew who they were. I saw them in blackcraft wrestling and completely forgot them. They needed mic time or Allie hinting at a "butcher and blade" something something.
> 
> I think AEW is relying to heavily on Wrestling marks commitment and wide knowledge. They have to clue on casuals to a certain degree. This is not how you debut a tag team no one knows about.


Definitely.

I can see they’re potentially a really good act, but for their one chance to make a first impression, nothing about the presentation contributed to making them more over. 

During the Attitude Era, the head writer would sit down with every single talent before debut, pick their brains to understand their real “turned up to 10” character, then set the stage for a truly memorable debut where their character got over as much as possible. Then it was up to the talent to perform.

I don’t see anyone doing this with AEW


----------



## MrThortan (Apr 9, 2018)

Pretty awesome that the Butcher is in a metal band. Been listening to some of their music and they are a pretty decent. It looks like one variant of the the Blade's mask is from the classic horror move Nightbreed. Excellent film. His black variant is a little different though. I prefer the tan cloth.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MJF genuinely knew these guys. Spoke about them on a Stone Cold Podcast from nearly a year ago.

Of course, AEW won’t explain that, but it is out there to keep kayfabe alive. Lol


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

I liked ‘em. Probably not as big on Blade as I am Butcher. Bunny looks and plays her role good. I can at least say I feel better about them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good match

Butcher is boss

even QT got over


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Man these guys could be so good, but that awkward debut really has damaged them for me, I cannot look at them seriously now, I am not sure what can repair them in my eyes, they all have a really super cool look, but that introduction to them put them on Shockmaster levels.

It's the BUTCHER
Who..?
Its the BLADE
Wha..?
The BUNNY

LMAO.

I keep hearing that shit every time I see them now, AEW did a horrible job and debuting these guys, they needed to be slowly injected and introduced. AEW really rushed them right out of the gate and I find them hard to get invested in now because outside of Allie I have no idea who these other dudes are, only Excalibur did, the crowd were totally uninterested. You cannot debut people like this unless they are a bigger name.

They impressed in the ring, but outside of the ring they are charisma vacuums and that sucks.

another complaint about AEW is character development. Stuff is just happening for no reason. Why did Allie become a bunny? who knows , just accept it.

Hopefully time will make me forget and I can get into these guys.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

They add physicality to the division. Butcher is much more natural a character and presence - probably from his years on stage. Blade has been wrestling forever but never caught on really because he is sorta bland. He needs to lose the gimp mask. It doesn't make him any more interesting. I dug that lunge walk from The Butcher more than I probably should have. Hopefully it's a thing of his. 

I do wish he was "The Butcher" Andy Williams, but then they'd need to come up with a ring name for "The Blade". Speaking of which, Sutter needs to create a new twitter account as his current one is Pepper Parks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I like having more of a rough and tough bruiser tag team added to the mix. It provides more variety, and they looked good last night, so they are off to a good start. 

Also, Allie's always been cute, but holy moses is she hot in that get up! lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

MrThortan said:


> Pretty awesome that the Butcher is in a metal band. Been listening to some of their music and they are a pretty decent. It looks like one variant of the the Blade's mask is from the classic horror move Nightbreed. Excellent film. His black variant is a little different though. I prefer the tan cloth.


He used to wear a tan one. But changed it for AEW to avoid rights issues.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

They had a great debut match and immediately feel different than the rest of the tag division. Bruiser style and Allie as the valet really does wonders for her as shes infinitely more interesting as the hot bad girl than the smiling babyface underdog.


----------

